# Toadfish



## steve grossman (Feb 1, 2008)

I claim the largest toadfish in the entire bay, are at Solomons Island, caught on crab.

What do you say??


----------



## CrappieKid (Jan 21, 2008)

I say u r the biggest TOADFISH in the bay. lol


----------



## EJ20 (Aug 12, 2008)

i hate them toadfish such a waste of time.


----------



## gpwf20c (Jul 9, 2008)

they are discusting


----------



## don geronimo-NOT (Apr 1, 2007)

Rather deal with a toad fish than a skate.............

SEA Robins are also a fun catch.......


----------



## Grilled Sardine (Apr 22, 2008)

I'll take a skate over a toad fish any day. Toad fish are one of the most discusting species and it takes forever to unhook them.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

are you talking about toadfish (puffers) or some other critter ya call toadfish?


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

They are talking toadfish, not blowfish. Toads are a pita with some real nice chompers. Another advantage of circle hooks is that they are easy to unhook with circles (and lures). The biggest we catch are maybe 3-4 pounds near PLO.


----------



## steve grossman (Feb 1, 2008)

Met a man the other day, fished next to him in the Kent Narrows. We were using bloods, and razor clams. Each toadfish that was caught, went into his cooler. I asked him, if he was crazy, and he told me that the back part down by the tail can be eaten, and is really good.

I told him, I was going to McDonalds. This is a true story.

Anyone else ever heard of anything like this???


----------



## Grilled Sardine (Apr 22, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EDQ_3vcCFP4


----------



## steve grossman (Feb 1, 2008)

That fish is a puffer being cleaned, not a toadfish, we catch in the chesapeake bay...


----------



## perchnut (Feb 8, 2008)

still pretty slick though....


----------



## redfish59 (Aug 28, 2008)

*Toad Fish King*

I used to catch more of these than anyone else in my group. The biggest i've ever caught was the size of a NFL football at the target ships. I hate to see anyone kill anyfish just because they don't like them..they serve a purpose what I don't know except eat my bait.opcorn:


----------



## Penn626 (Jun 24, 2005)

I'm not sure if its true or not, but I herd in the news sometime ago that they have some kind of liquid in they're spine that is good to cure the human liver. Who knows........



Penn


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

if your the oyster cracker king than my wife is the queen. she can catch one any where we go, nasty eels too. wish she would catch something we can eat for dinner


----------



## steve grossman (Feb 1, 2008)

"At McDonalds, They do it all for you"....


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Sea Robins*



don geronimo-NOT said:


> Rather deal with a toad fish than a skate.............
> 
> SEA Robins are also a fun catch.......


and they make great flattie bait.


----------



## Tez (Sep 3, 2008)

steve grossman said:


> Met a man the other day, fished next to him in the Kent Narrows. We were using bloods, and razor clams. Each toadfish that was caught, went into his cooler. I asked him, if he was crazy, and he told me that the back part down by the tail can be eaten, and is really good.
> 
> I told him, I was going to McDonalds. This is a true story.
> 
> Anyone else ever heard of anything like this???


 
Oh yeah. 

Pretty much any place I've ever fished the surf, somebody (  ) catches a toadfish or blowfish or sea robin or whatever, and everybody is standing around saying 'yeck", and some old timer will chime in with "well... there's a strip of meat down the back that's the best eating of all".

Then some credulous soul will ask about that and you'll then get the part how "you gotta cut out just those strips, and you gotta boil them in milk for a week, but they're absolutely delicious!" 


It might be the same story as skate wings and how "you can stamp them out with cookie cutters and they taste just like scallops - in fact that's where scallops come from"  


Or it may in fact be true. I met a guy on a North Carolina pier one time who was keeping them, so I always wondered if those stories were true.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

I've seen them for sale at the asian markets. 5.99 a lb I think.


----------



## hasselblad28 (May 15, 2006)

toadfish are also known as monkfish. they are surprisingly good if you know how to prepare it. They serve them in most Korean restaurant.


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

Anthony said:


> I've seen them for sale at the asian markets. 5.99 a lb I think.


Thanks for that disgusting thought... talk about a good idea for a diet, just think about that.

RIBIT... RIBIT...

Seriously, I've heard they are good but no personal experience here...


----------



## steve grossman (Feb 1, 2008)

You guys eat what you want--me, Ill die from clogged arteries at Wendys or McDonalds.....


----------

